# Long Reef Friday 29/12



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Seabreeze is showing falling seas around 1.5m, southerly swell and SE breeze below 10kts. Anyone up for a fish? Launch at Fishermans Beach at 6:00. I'll be there at 5:40


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Dave,

As promised, I'm in for this  . See you at 5.40 am on Friday.

Cheers.......Nick


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

Is this still on? 
Might be able to get off work.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Yes


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Dave, What bait, if any, do you reckon on taking? Cheers.....Nick


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

green light at work ! Am a starter for the kinggie hunt


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Flump said:


> Dave, What bait, if any, do you reckon on taking? Cheers.....Nick


Nick, I'm not taking any. Will try for squid and bottom bash plastics. Will also try trolling Bombora's fly and some deep divers. Jigging slimies is also a possibility


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

I've got 400 gr of pillies and some frozen squid as back up. Will try for fresh squid as well but have not had any success in this department. Pillies will help bring in the yakkas or slimies.

for all to share :wink:

Dave: how big is your live well ? got your new downrigger ready ?

is anyone taking a live well / bait bucket ?

c yas at 5.30


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

MangoX said:


> I've got 400 gr of pillies and some frozen squid as back up. Will try for fresh squid as well but have not had any success in this department. Pillies will help bring in the yakkas or slimies.
> 
> for all to share :wink:
> 
> ...


Steve, thanks for the bait offer. I'll see if I can sound out the live bait first.

BTW, Long Reef has an aquatic reserve 100m out from LWM that is 100% no take so we will have to suss out the reef first.

My well takes about 30 litres. Also have a bucket (used to fill the well)


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

I wonder if we can get to the wrecks tomorrow ... :shock:


----------



## Guy (Aug 8, 2006)

I hope the trip went well but was confused by Peril's post re the aquatic reserve. Its no take for everything but finned fish. You can fish anywhere within Long Reef reserve but you must bring your own bait.

Happy New Year


----------

